# Sprichst du Englisch?



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Had DIC weirdness today. Was driving home and decided to check tire pressure. Suddenly ... German. The language option was set to USA though. I verified this and regardless of the language option chosen; German.

Got home and cycled the engine. Back to Engrish.

Love my new Cruze though. Came out of a Jetta TDI.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Maybe it knew your previous car was a VW and it was just trying to make you feel comfortable. LOL.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> Maybe it knew your previous car was a VW and it was just trying to make you feel comfortable. LOL.


I am comfortable fortunately. This is the first Chevy I have been in, in a long time. A nice little car that rides nicely, drives nicely, and is easy on the pocket fuel wise. Hopefully it will be a good car. The TDI was.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> Maybe it knew your previous car was a VW and it was just trying to make you feel comfortable. LOL.


:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Comenze here Bita , and then we will all Laugh at the Pun !


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

q2bruiser said:


> Had DIC weirdness today. Was driving home and decided to check tire pressure. Suddenly ... German. The language option was set to USA though. I verified this and regardless of the language option chosen; German.
> 
> Got home and cycled the engine. Back to English.
> 
> Love my new Cruze though. Came out of a Jetta TDI.


*Hmmm... Kurios und sehr interessant!*

The day I picked my new Cruze I asked my dealer's two service managers to schedule me an appointment to flash or otherwise enable the DIC's German language interface and both he and she told me it was impossible and gave me the 'what the eff do you know' look. Undeterred, I also requested that the code or firmware that controls my Cruze's behavior electric steering to be 'tightened up' to Euro spec and, once again, they shot me a patronising 'your effin nuts' look. Small minds, really, the both of them.

The "DIC weirdness" you report _may _be related to the fact the Diesel motor in your new Cruze was manufactured in Germany which most certainly would have been developed and prepared for the North American market using the engineer's native language.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Hmmm... Kurios und sehr interessant!*
> 
> ...
> 
> The "DIC weirdness" you report _may _be related to the fact the Diesel motor in your new Cruze was manufactured in Germany which most certainly would have been developed and prepared for the North American market using the engineer's native language.


That would make sense and based on my experience the firmware lookup tables have multiple languages for sure. And if the basic platform is global, alterations could be made to do the items you asked.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

brian v said:


> Comenze here Bita , and then we will all Laugh at the Pun !


_brian,
_
*'Comenze here Bita' Ja, ja... wunderschön, das klinkt!* I remember now, I saw you on telly once when you made a special guest appearance on Hogan's Heroes. Let me see, you played a downed flier, RAF chap I think, who was transitioning through the camp. Schulzie u. Herr Kommandant Klink were clueless when you, Hogan and the rest of the gang put your heads together to forumlate a plan to spirit back you to England. Yea, sweet, that was really sweet. Good job that.

Hej, next year at Lordtown, just for grins and giggles I definitely want to get a few snapshots of us together. Maybe you could even autograph one for me, you know, so I could flash it about to family, friends, kids and grandkids. 

Finally some respekt at home! Es wird großartig sein.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there q2bruiser,

I understand that you had a concern with the language on your DIC yesterday. I'm glad to hear that the concern was resolved when you cycled the engine. Feel free to contact us via private message if the concern returns or if you have any other questions or concerns. We will be glad to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you Kristen. I will be asking the dealer about it when I take it in for the first service. Definitely something amiss there.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

You're welcome, q2bruiser. Thanks for the update and letting us know you will be speaking with your dealer about this. Like Kristen stated, please feel free to send us a private message. We are always happy to assist anyway that we can.

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your diesel! I recently had a weird DIC glitch in mine where all the "best scores" were spontaneously reset, so I guess weird stuff happens once in blue moon.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

"Ghosts" in the machine...

What if the bugs we experience are really the first signs of AI coming to life, and by resetting the computer, we kill it off...


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> "Ghosts" in the machine...
> 
> What if the bugs we experience are really the first signs of AI coming to life, and by resetting the computer, we kill it off...


Great, now I will have to reset my computer before I go to sleep every night. Thanks. LOL.


----------

